# buying a car - process? Help please!



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

In Greece for 2.5 months over summer, with rental/leasing agents quoting over E3100 for that period, we are considering buying a car instead. We are EU citizens (Brits). To balance the pros and cons and costs... 
1. Do we need a residents permit or rental agreement in ADDITION to a Tax number? 
2. Could we buy privately or do we have to, for any reason, go through a dealer?
3. What is the process of buying either privately or from a dealer? How long would it take?
4. Are we likely to end up with a safe okay car, final cost, for under E3000 total?
5. How long does it take to get a Tax Number?


Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi

I have bought second hand in the past and have recently purchased a brand new car. At the time the processes were completely different.

I bought the 2ndhand car in 2004 from a Renault dealer and the agreement was that he did all the registration etc and just exchange key for the car when finished. Aprt from a visit with the dealer to local police to make confirmation of identity etc, I did not need anything other than my passport.

I bought new 2 months ago and the process was different. 

As you may no from April 2014 the requirement for resident permits for EU nationals was abolished and a simple registration process put in place. This required my visiting local police with passport photo, passport, proof of financial self-sufficiency, and proof of medical cover. 5 days later I had the document. You take this, together with copy of tax return, and the dealer then completed all registration, including getting number plates.

The difference between dealer and private for both types of purchase is that private purchase usually means you have to do all the transfer and registration.

T see what you might get for your money try Car.gr - Μεταχειρισμένα Αυτοκίνητα But keep in mind that 2nd hand cars in Greece generally keep their value more than the UK so expect to pay more than you would there.

If you need any more just ping me.

Regards

Brian


----------



## A.Non (Jun 22, 2016)

I cant see any justifiable reason to buy a car in Greece short terms. 2nd hand is a pain and involves multiple documentation/trips to the local ministry office. you would have the same procedure when selling. As above, the market is also over-priced. Don't expect much for E3,000!

If you are from Cyprus (or anywhere else in Europe for that matter) then surely the solution is to bring a car from outside, circulate and then take the car back with you after your holiday.


----------

